# Strawberry flowers (Cheese filled strawberries)



## plissken (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi, I'm just an amateur at home cook. 19 years old and need some suggestions...

I want to make some Cheese filled strawberries for a valentine but I can't decide which type of cheese to use. I'm planning on using this one: http://www.joyofbaking.com/printpage...reamprint.html

I've never tasted mascarpone cheese...can someone describe what it tastes like? What does ricotta taste like? Other recipes recommend general cream cheese...but I'm not sure the general cream cheese will taste as good as the others.

What would you recommend? Mascarpone, ricotta, or general cream cheese?

Thanks.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Welcome to Chef Talk Plissken. I'm also "just" a home cook. I confess I've not used mascarpone, but ricotta is sometimes described as having a 'gritty' mouth feel, and I agree. Your recipe suggests you need a very smooth texture; my preference wouldn't be for ricotta.


----------



## nicholas (Jul 22, 2004)

Hey Plissken,

Mascarpone is a cheese yes, but it is a triple cream cheese. Very rich and creamy. Go for it! You can flavour it with some honey too if you want.

Cream cheese is an option, but it does yield more of a "cheese cake " taste.

Mascarpone tastes more luxurious and indulgent.

I'd totally go for mascarpone.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

It's interesting that you're willing to experiment even though this particular recipe calls specifically for mascarpone. I recommend that you go ahead and try the recipe as written so that you know what it is supposed to taste like. Then as you gain more experience with ingredients and techniques, you will gain an understanding and knowledge of how things go together and what can be substituted under certain cirumstances.

Mascarpone, especially for the special occasion of presenting it to a Valentine is definitely the one to go with. There really isn't going to be a comperable substitute. If you've ever had a good Tiramisu, then you've had mascarpone.

The mascarpone in this recipe will raise the level of the filling to gourmet.


----------

